# Love My Hk!



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Got the HK evo 1400 bout 48hrs ago. At first I wished there was a 2000. Just watching normal flow, I was a bit disappointed… but every couple weeks I stir up my sand to avoid an anarobic zone. Of course when you do this the tank gets quite cloudy for a while. With the new HK not only can you see how much circulation there really is, but the water was clear again in under 2hrs!!! If your looking for a powerhead, the HK evo is the way to go!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Scratch that… less than an hr for crystal clear water!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

^ ?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Was the 1st thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Me too lol, MP5


----------

